# Solved: DVD & CD-ROM drive stopped working out of no where



## tsxguy77 (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok, so I am on my Dell PC and wanted to burn a disk. Out of no where, the drives were not working! I tried to un-install them from the device manager and re install them. It seems to work at first and it recognizes both drives and then I keep getting a message saying there was a problem when installin gmy new hardware.

The odd thing is, I have not done anything new besides install 1 new program, a DIVX player. I dont see how this could affect hardware issues. Any ideas?? Please help me! I was thinking it might be a bad cable but why then would it recognize them at first while re-installing them and then crap out?


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd still pull the cable and re-seat it, just in case. ANd yes, the div-x app could well have corrupted the system drivers for the cd/dvd, so it might be worth uninstalling it, or even re-installing it, see if that helps.

Scorp.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If there is an error code in Device Manager for the DVD and CD, try this:

Fix for missing DVD/CD drives.

Create a text file with NOTEPAD containing the following data exactly as below and name it FIXCD.REG
You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : fixcd.reg
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be fixcd.reg.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result

Double click on the file and say yes to the merge into registry question.

----------------------- Use text after this line, contents of FIXCD.REG -----------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]
------------------------------ Use text before this line --------------------------------


----------



## tsxguy77 (Dec 10, 2006)

That worked! I guess the registry got messed up when installing the DIVX program but removing the program didnt do the trick. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## arvidcarlander (Dec 17, 2006)

Excellent! I had a similar problem with CDs/DVDs not working after running out of space on C while burning CDs. Guess my registry was corrupt. Your script fixed it first time - I am most grateful.

Now I just need to get napster light working again - it failed at the same time claiming my rights management information is missing.

-Arvid


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know about Napser, I'm the CD/DVD expert. 

I'd suggest maybe trying to uninstall it entirely, then install it again.


----------



## rlee33 (Dec 18, 2006)

I read your solution and it worked for me too. I also installed divx software and I guess that is what corrupted the registry. Now my Nero program works perfectly with both cd and dvd burners. All I have to figure out is how to get Roxio 7 to see them. It thinks there are no burners in my computer.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a very common issue, why do you think I have that canned message ready?


----------



## Zingy1 (Sep 30, 2005)

My thanks to you as well, John! I'd spoken to an eMachine tech who told me to reseat the cable. Did that. No solution. I read somewhere else that a system restore had corrected the problem for someone. Tried that. No solution. Your instructions did the trick. I'll come here first next time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Boy, I got about four with this post, glad it was so effective.


----------



## GLSmyth (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, make that a fifth, as I was pointed to this message and it worked for me. Thanks so much!

Cheers -

george


----------



## Crusher (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you - it worked for me as well. 
My cd and dvd stopped being recognized (error code 37) sometime after christmas and today (JAN 06, 2007).
My suspicion is that ipod sofware played a part in it (ituneshelper.exe, ipodservice.exe and quicktime pro - quicktime has always given me trouble).
After a while, I asked Google the right question and was directed to the techguy. I followed your instructions and it works.

I registered to say thank you

Thank you

wl


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad one post was so helpful!


----------



## freda4 (Jan 12, 2007)

This is my first time on this site and forum. My problems seem similar to others. I have a Dell dimension 2300 Windows xp sp2 and have encountered problems since uninstalling Roxio easy creator 9. I have installed new hardware which is recognised by the bios, windows etc. I have two problems. The cd & DVD drives will only play audio and not read cd roms. Windows states wrong format, no error codes. My 3.52 floppy drive 1.44 cannot be read, written to or formatted in windows. I can however format it by using run, cmd and format from the c> prompt and give it a volume label. I am wondering if the regedit by JohnWill may fix the problem. Any suggestions are welcome please?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have a different issue. I'd try uninstalling both drives in Device Manager and rebooting. It couldn't hurt to fix the filters with my script, but I don't know that it'll help either.


----------



## freda4 (Jan 12, 2007)

The problem has been solved for me. My son disconnected the hard drive ribbon cable, inserted the Dell operating system CD and set the Bios to boot from CD only. The PC booted, he reconnected the hard drive, he then ran system repair and then service pack 2. The machine sprang into full and joyous life. I have chosen not to run the the notepad yet as all seems to be running OK. Thanks for all the help suggestions. I feel I shall be back on the forums soon.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you got it going.


----------

